# GFI circuit for Table Saw



## rlamb007 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello all,
I am now the proud owner of a 96 model 5hp Delta Unisaw.
It does need some work, but should clean up nicely.

I need to run a dedicated 220 circuit for it, and was wondering if anyone uses GFI when putting these circuits in.
Of course, a GFI would be nice, but the breakers for these are really expensive.

I was wondering if most people use GFI on their table saws? Also does anyone have any pros & cons for GFI (beside $$$) for the circuit breaker?

Thanks everyone.

-Rob in KY


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

GFCI is not often used/required for a TS. Most often used when the recept is in proximity of a water feature (sink, tub, pool, etc.)
Bill


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

You may be required to install a GFCI if the saw is in the garage. I would check local codes and with an electrician. Here in the Peoples Republik of Kalifornia ANY garage circuit under 7' MUST be GFCI.


----------



## rlamb007 (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks Guys…I am leaning towards not installing. The saw will be operated in a dry area, but it will be on unfinished concrete slab floor. Maybe I can install one later, but we all know how that goes.

-Rob in Ky


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

GFI's are used where proximity to water requires a more sensitive tripping mechanism. Table saws probably don't need them.


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 18, 2009)

Most areas require GFCI in garages since the floor can get wet. For $80 why not?


----------



## NathanAllen (Oct 16, 2009)

If in the garage or basement, better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I believe the code says they are required in garages, unfinished basements, on kitchen counters, in bathrooms and withing 15 feet of a pool or spa (this includes whirlpool tubs). I used them in my steel shop with a concrete floor. I don't think a bare concrete floor makes any difference. A basement is a basement. My bare shop floor looked like a garage to me so I used GFCI except on the 220V. It is not normally used on 220V unless it services a hot tub or something like that. Now with all that said local codes can require something different. Circuits that are for a dedicated appliance do not have to have GFCI. This is something like a refrigerator, freezer, washing machine or a sum pump in a basement. These trip so easily that motors can trip them and or a power outage will often trip one of them. Then you come home after a weekend away to find something green growing inside your refrigerator. Check locally first then proceed from there. I don't think you will want one on a table saw because of the motor.


----------



## rlamb007 (Jun 15, 2011)

Well I do plan on wiring the saw directly (No plug) and everything will be contain in sheathing or conduit.
Pricing the Breaker looks like it going to be about ~$120 
A little more information - the existing wired 220 outlets done by my electrician when this outside garage building was made were not GFCI. All other wall outlets are protected.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

What you have is standard I believe. I am not an electrician but I try to keep up with things that concern me as a home inspector. Not saying I do keep up but those things show up in new homes (old wiring methods). Sometimes electricians don't keep up with new codes either. Man, now I will get taken to the whipping post.


----------

